# bow id help



## afss (Aug 18, 2005)

any one know if golden eagle has a web site?


----------



## bowhunter7275 (Feb 15, 2005)

Escalade archery bought out bear and goldeneagle.If you go to the bear archery web page call their customer service number they might be able to help ya out.


----------



## afss (Aug 18, 2005)

thanks for the lead


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

There's no way anyone at the company can help you. Every model came in a range of weights and draw lengths.

If it's not simply marked on the botom bow limb, you just need to have the bow's draw weight measured on a scale. 

Take it to a pro shop and have them check it over for you.


----------



## afss (Aug 18, 2005)

yeah i think i am going ot have to as i can't even find a name on this thing other than golden eagle. I know its adjustable, just not sure the range


----------

